# Robert Pattinson – The Tonight Show with Jay Leno (Nov. 26th 2008) – SHQ 20x



## hansen (16 Sep. 2009)

Robert Pattinson – The Tonight Show with Jay Leno (Nov. 26th 2008)


----------



## General (16 Sep. 2009)

für deine Caps

PS: Habe ihn mal zu den männlichen Stars verschoben


----------



## hansen (16 Sep. 2009)

Sag bitte nicht, dass ich ihn (den Inbegriff von Männlichkeit 

) bei den weiblichen Stars gepostet hatte 


Danke für´s Verschieben & Deine Hilfe


----------



## Tokko (17 Sep. 2009)

Besten Dank für Robert.


----------



## FranziScherzy (27 Sep. 2009)

hansen schrieb:


> Sag bitte nicht, dass ich ihn (den Inbegriff von Männlichkeit
> 
> ) bei den weiblichen Stars gepostet hatte
> 
> ...



LOL Lag sicher nur an Heidi Klum. 


Die Bilder sind klasse.
Seine Haare (& er) sehen sehr verwuschelt aus!


----------



## hansen (27 Sep. 2009)

Aaaaah ja genau, lag nur an Heidi, Danke für die gelungene Gewissenserleichterung lol6

Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte ich auch den dazugehörigen Videoclip von Mr. Wuschelhaar , aka Mr. Sexhair für Euch hochladen, 
habe zum Glück die komplette Sendung (inkl. Heidi) in sehr guter Video-Qualität auf meiner Festplatte. 
Also wer´s gern in TV-Qualität sehen 

 möchte, lade ich´s gern für Euch hoch


----------



## Rainer Wenger (27 Sep. 2009)

Auch, wenn ich jetzt nicht ein Mega-Fan von ihm bin, bedanke ich mich trotzdem mal für Rob.


----------



## Punisher (26 Okt. 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Alea (26 Okt. 2010)

coole Pics, danke schön an den Poster.


----------



## Kadira (27 Nov. 2010)

Yummy! Danke für die Pix!


----------

